# Boot loops now and only since CM9 0.5



## mattg123 (Jan 27, 2012)

guys i ve never had any problems doing CM 7 1-3.5 and all my android phones
I am gotten pretty used to methods

However i tried installing 0.5 from 0 in CWM recovery and i got boot loop however driver installed correctly on computer

i tried again and again ..several times
I even did ACMEInstaller method

then went back to 0 and same boot loop

i wiped data,,,,wiped cache....wiped davlik

I tried again this moring....same boot loop on 0.5 however driver on computer did not install

any suggestions???

( is my low battery a problem) i ve tried letting it charge few times but slow as ever too )

any help is appreciated


----------



## PresidentPutin (Jan 26, 2012)

From my experience, this is caused by a corrupt ROM zip file.

Try booting into webOS, mount the USB storage there, and re-copy the ROM zip file.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## onionhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

I had this issue as well,

I was able to get 0.5 working by deleting a few folders manually; I formatted the /system directory (from CWM), cleared out the /android/data directory, cleared out the /data directory manually through USB mounting, and then re-ran the install through Novacom.


----------

